# 1st Year - What Should I Know?



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

Just finished my first month of my electrical apprenticeship. *I mostly do residential.* I love the job, I learn a lot, but not _everything_ sticks. Not to say that I'm not paying attention, but working for a non-union business that is incredibly busy, I learn so much so quick that sometimes I just can't remember certain terms, objectives, or ways to do things. I learn new things every single day, but unless I'm going to the same job very consistently (Which i haven't always been. It's understandable. I think they're just trying to show me the variety of work we do.) some things I forget.

Plain and simple, 11 months later from now, what should I have a firm grasp on? Apart from having my tools, showing up extra early, cleaning, etc.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Learn to play_ safe_ first

Learn what all the bits and pieces _are_ second

Learn some _basic _electrical theory

Learn the basic _codes_ that you're installing to

Learn to listen to those that have been _doing it_ a while

Learn to bring the_ good_ donuts

*Good Luck*

~CS~


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

New work=nails
Old work=wings

I use the N for new/nails

SER=Round
SEU=Flat

I use the R for SER/Round

This has helped me quickly remember

The work itself will come as you do the jobs and retaining should be much easier.

Besides picking your journeymans/foremans brains, put the effort in yourself to learn as much as you can.

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Buy a code book carry it everywhere and read it.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

On your budget, purchase a second-hand NEC Handbook... an older version... a lot of the material will remain unchanged -- especially WRT Residential electrical methods.

Be aware that AFCI breakers are a 'new thing' and are being forced upon our trade by the NEMA players. They are the Big Shift that has occurred in Residential builds.

Other materials that would help you: sales literature from industry manufacturers. It's free stuff... typically available if you drop by a Supply House -- or if you request it by mail.

Their marketing departments live to respond to such missives. 

This is the stuff that you're installing every day. 

You should also work the pdf 'beat' -- use the manufacturer's product identity numbers and then Google them.

You'll be amazed at how much you can learn on the cheap. ( ie totally free )

Early in, product knowledge -- for you -- is more important than Code knowledge.

Knowing all the materials -- ASAP -- is a step towards your advancement.


----------



## DAVMAN 34 (Jan 17, 2018)

*schooling*

Hi, I am 19 years old and I have decided to become a electrician. I never attended tech school so this is all new to me. what do you guys recommend I do, go to night school at a tech school or go to a school like the Peterson school. I have tried to apply for electrical helper jobs but there is none. any ideas for a new person joining the trade


----------



## DAVMAN 34 (Jan 17, 2018)

did you go to tech school for your high school years or decided to attend night school ?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you're doing residential a year from now, it'll be beaten into your brain so deep that you'll be running jobs. Repetition will teach you, and you will learn. When you graduate from residential, you'll need an Ugly's Book.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

DAVMAN 34 said:


> Hi, I am 19 years old and I have decided to become a electrician. I never attended tech school so this is all new to me. what do you guys recommend I do, go to night school at a tech school or go to a school like the Peterson school. I have tried to apply for electrical helper jobs but there is none. any ideas for a new person joining the trade


Highjacking a post isn't advised. Starting your own post link you did *HERE* is better.:wink:


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

joebanana said:


> If you're doing residential a year from now, it'll be beaten into your brain so deep that you'll be running jobs. Repetition will teach you, and you will learn. When you graduate from residential, you'll need an Ugly's Book.


well in nyc the best way to learn is in the chinese company. I worked for two years, and I know how to do resident, meter, service(up to 500mcm) all those codings without reading, and yet I learn how to do fire alarms est panel(not programing because you need license for that) also intercom, and lastly pick up some motor wiring and some control, and I am still learning. Lots of work, tire as hell, but in the end you'll learn


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

leohu444 said:


> well in nyc the best way to learn is in the chinese company. I worked for two years, and I know how to do resident, meter, service(up to 500mcm) all those codings without reading, and yet I learn how to do fire alarms est panel(not programing because you need license for that) also intercom, and lastly pick up some motor wiring and some control, and I am still learning. Lots of work, tire as hell, but in the end you'll learn


Doesn't NY require a journeyman cert? Or, an apprenticeship registration? And, how do you know the NEC without reading it? Sure you can "learn" the trade without ever opening the book, but.........what do you do if get called on an installation, and don't know what you did wrong?
What is "the Chinese Company"? It sounds ominous.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

leohu444 said:


> well in nyc the best way to learn is in the chinese company. I worked for two years, and I know how to do resident, meter, service(up to 500mcm) all those codings without reading, and yet I learn how to do fire alarms est panel(not programing because you need license for that) also intercom, and lastly pick up some motor wiring and some control, and I am still learning. Lots of work, tire as hell, but in the end you'll learn


Your very rounded experience will be tested on this forum. 
Is English your second language?
And I never heard of anyone being a 500mcm. (This is what you say your trade/field is). In your profile.
I guess we just have to wait and see.
Good luck.


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> Your very rounded experience will be tested on this forum.
> Is English your second language?
> And I never heard of anyone being a 500mcm. (This is what you say your trade/field is). In your profile.
> I guess we just have to wait and see.
> Good luck.


yes English is my second language. and electrician knows what 500mcm is


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Doesn't NY require a journeyman cert? Or, an apprenticeship registration? And, how do you know the NEC without reading it? Sure you can "learn" the trade without ever opening the book, but.........what do you do if get called on an installation, and don't know what you did wrong?
> What is "the Chinese Company"? It sounds ominous.


working for master license, you'll know all kind of codes when you fail the inspection.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

leohu444 said:


> working for master license, you'll know all kind of codes when you fail the inspection.


The whole point is, not to fail. Knowing the code isn't the same as understanding it.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

a notebook and a good habit of taking notes will help a lot 
if you are busy at work try to remember what you learned and write it down at lunch or coffee breaks.
dont hesitate to ask questions and have a journeyman or master check your notes.
pay attention to methods used to complete a task even if it is different with a different journeyman keep notes and compare them often.

what you cant remember you will have the notes to refer to.
now as to answering what you should know well that depends on the depth of your training and how much you comprehend what was taught.
and no one can answer that but you.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

gnuuser said:


> a notebook and a good habit of taking notes will help a lot
> if you are busy at work try to remember what you learned and write it down at lunch or coffee breaks.
> dont hesitate to ask questions and have a journeyman or master check your notes.
> pay attention to methods used to complete a task even if it is different with a different journeyman keep notes and compare them often.
> ...


Excellent answer, thank you. I carry a pen and paper around with me but will definitely have to expand on that and use your tips.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Ratboy said:


> Excellent answer, thank you. I carry a pen and paper around with me but will definitely have to expand on that and use your tips.



your welcome!
helpful advice is why us masters and journeyman are on forums such as this.
any time we help and it improves things for someone else shows how much our own past has been improved

also in your notes draw diagrams if you can and study them for different ways a circuit can be designed and work, it will build a good insight into layouts for equipment and lighting.


----------



## leohu444 (Jan 19, 2018)

joebanana said:


> The whole point is, not to fail. Knowing the code isn't the same as understanding it.


Well I don't know about your state. In nyc every inspector is different. So doing the same thing wont pass the inspection. NEC is very misleading everyone understand it differently


----------

